

Call yourself a brogrammer? Let's hang out. - jenius
http://blog.jenius.me/post/18751105257/call-yourself-a-brogrammer-lets-hang-out

======
ColinWright
I have no problem with people having a great time. I have no problem with
people enjoying themselves. I have no problem with jokes, and laughs, and
general messing about.

In some cases I just find myself feeling that people will probably be
brilliant to work with in 10 years time when they grow up and mature a bit.
Similarly, sometimes I cringe, or even step up and say that certain behavior
is unacceptable, being rude, insulting, inappropriate, or offensive.

And it depends on the context. But to be blunt, when someone describes
themselves as a brogrammer it just makes me expect the worst.

Impressions count.

------
dmschulman
the inherent irony in all this brogrammer stuff is that these guys want to get
into software and programming "for the chicks". me thinks someone watched 'the
social network' one too many times.

also, i know plenty of programmers who will crack a beer while they code. i
know plenty of programmers who will listen to techno and drum n bass when they
code. i know plenty of programmers who are funny, friendly, and socially well
adjusted people. having these qualities does not make them "bros".

if you're only meeting geeks who "suck the life out of everything" and who are
"boring and stupid" then i think the issue is that you're not getting out of
the office enough.

